# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Spiertrekkingen als ik moe ben

## JannieZ

Sinds een aantal jaren heb ik, als ik moe ben, last van spiertrekkingen. Ik moet constant bewegen en dit gaat heel ongecoördineerd. Ik vind het erg lastig. Heeft iemand tips?

----------


## Verbinnenschoolmeesters

> Sinds een aantal jaren heb ik, als ik moe ben, last van spiertrekkingen. Ik moet constant bewegen en dit gaat heel ongecoördineerd. Ik vind het erg lastig. Heeft iemand tips?



Dat is waarschijnlijk het fenomeen " restless legs", google dat maar eens.:D

----------


## Verbinnenschoolmeesters

dat is waarschijnlijk het "restless legs" probleempke, google dat maar es.

----------


## de aanpak

Ja, 
gericht rusten (10 minuut powernap) bijv. bij thuiskomst
1,5 liter water per dag(met snufje ongeraffineerd zeezout)
niet langer dan half uur achtereen zitten (bijv bij kantoorwerk)
met regelmaat massage
gezonde voeding (Julia Kang)

Dan moet je een heel eind kunnen komen
Groet,
Marcel Davids, Delft

----------


## alientoo

Spiertrekkingen, ik heb niet gelezen dat het alleen in de benen voorkomt bij TS?
Ik heb namelijk hetzelfde probleem, maar ook in handen én armen.... restless legs geldt dan ook? Ofwel verhoogde spierspanning door spanning/vermoeidheid?
Of kan er neurologische oorzaak achterliggen?

----------


## sietske763

als dit het restless legs is...................kan je ook last van je armen hebben....mijn vriendin heeft het ook en zonder meds beginnen haar armen ook onrustig te
worden, neent ze dan de med dan is het weer weg,
bij restless legs is het ergste dat snachts je benen onrustig worden, je MOET vanuit je zenuwstelsel je benen bewegen....doodop word je ervan, nachten gewoon bijna niet
slapen alleen maar bewegen en nog eens bewegen,
spiertrekkingen voelen anders aan...niet zo erg als het moeten bewegen...
meds hiervoor....vroeger gaven ze rivotril ....maar dat is een pam,
daarom krijgen nu mensen meestal syfrol.....je went wel snel aan dit middel, velen zitten al snel op 3 tabletten.

----------

